# (GA) LR - Porter's Iron Mountain Hooch MH - $0 Stud Fee



## j.t.freeman (Jan 21, 2021)

Labrador Retriever Stud Dog 

River was a beautiful well built 68 pound chocolate labrador retriever who was an exceptional member of our family for 13 years. River loved to train, waterfowl hunt and upland hunt. He had the misfortune of being completely amateur trained by a first time trainer who got him into the hunt test and field trial games late. Regardless, he breezed through his Junior, Senior, and Master titles with only one Senior fail (handler didn't know the rules) and one Master fail even when his owner entered him in double Senior and Master stakes on the same weekend. River started running field trials after his second Master pass at about 3.5 years old. He Reserve Jammed and Jammed some Qualifying Stakes and loved every minutes of it. Family commitments got in the way and we stopped running River when he was 7 years old and he spent the rest of his life hunting birds, chipmunks, rabbits, coyotes, deer and everything else around our house.

I am looking to breed River to a female out of proven field trial lines in order to get one puppy out of the litter. We currently plan to breed River only once. I will purchase a puppy out of the litter and provide frozen semen at no charge for the right female. If you are willing to take a chance on this breeding and have a proven field trial female out of proven lines we can discuss additional compensation. Please call, text, or email. Do not leave voicemail as I can not retrieve them.

Jason Freeman
[email protected]
678-427-4476


----------

